# IRC Server

## Inaba

I noticed that there is no portage package for an IRC server...

This is a shame  :Sad:   Does anyone have any reccomendations on what IRC server package I should use.  I need something that has a nice set of easily configurable services as well.

Thanks!

----------

## bidz

IRCD Hybrid!

http://www.ircd-hybrid.org

the best one, by far  :Smile: 

----------

## bidz

IRCD Hybrid!

http://www.ircd-hybrid.org

the best one, by far  :Smile: 

----------

## Inaba

Does it come with services, or do I need to get a seperate services package?

Can it mask user IPs (very critical)?

----------

## bidz

why dont you just download it and read the README ?  :Smile: 

but yes, hybrid supports services, and, i'd choose the latest hybrid 7 beta if i was you, as it has alot of functions that makes it a whole-lot-better than the 6.3.x series.

----------

## wizy

Well, since on both efnet ircd's (hybrid and comstud) I can still spoof any host I want.  Even with the cheesy "forward and reverse must match" patch.  I wouldnt recommend either.

----------

## Inaba

 *bidz wrote:*   

> why dont you just download it and read the README ? 
> 
> but yes, hybrid supports services, and, i'd choose the latest hybrid 7 beta if i was you, as it has alot of functions that makes it a whole-lot-better than the 6.3.x series.

 

I already have ... I still don't see anything about services in any of the README files, and I don't see anything about IP masking in the documentation yet ... I'll keep looking, but so far, it seems to be a pretty plain IRCd  :Sad: 

Easy to setup though, that's a plus.

----------

## wizy

Services and ip masking should not be part of the base ircd, services should be something you run on top of it, not inside of it.  It gives you way more flexability.  Get one of the irc services that are out there that add-on to your ircd.

----------

## Inaba

 *wizy wrote:*   

> Services and ip masking should not be part of the base ircd, services should be something you run on top of it, not inside of it.  It gives you way more flexability.  Get one of the irc services that are out there that add-on to your ircd.

 

That's been my problem, though... all the services packages I have tried have been crap.  I've tried four or five different services and they all pretty much are inflexible and/or don't work worth a crap.

Do you have any reccomendations?

----------

## Beavis

I don't know how it compares to Hybrid, but I've been using UltimateIRCd with great success.  It uses a services mod called Epona... you can find them here

Beavis

----------

